# TV per VGA an Notebook löst Bluescreen aus??!



## Raizor (17. August 2011)

*TV per VGA an Notebook löst Bluescreen aus??!*

Hi,

ich habe ein Problem. Ich habe ein Fujitsu Lifebook T900, und an das wollte ich jetzt nach längerer Zeit mein Philipps 37PFL5405 wieder anschließen über den VGA Ausgang des Notebooks und den VGA Eingang des TVs, jedoch kommt dann immer ein bluescreen mit einem Hinweis auf eine *.sys Datei (Namen habe ich mir jetzt blöderweise nicht notiert) und es wird bis 100 hochgezählt, und dann folgt ein Neustart. Der Fehler ist reproduzierbar. Wenn ich den TV von Beginn an anstecke und gleich auf externen Monitor umschalte, kommt mein Windows 7 (64bit) nur bis vor den Anmeldebildschirm (also bis zum Win7 Start-Logo), danach folgt schwarz.
Ich habe schon den Treiber vom IntelHD-Chip geupdated, und auch auf 2 Versionen vorher (wo es noch funktionierte) gedowngradet, die Firmware des TVs geupdated (Downgrade ist hier nicht möglich), und das VGA Kabel gewechselt, alles ohne Erfolg.
Wenn ich allerdings meinen alten LCD-PC-Bildschirm anschließe ( NEC CI FT700 ), klappt es wunderbar.
Ob es an der Auflösung des TVs liegt (1080p)? Aber warum hat es dann vorher geklappt?

Wäre cool, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. Wenn noch weitere Fakten benötigt werden, geb ich sie so gut ich kann.

Greetz Raizor


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2011)

*AW: TV per VGA an Notebook löst Bluescreen aus??!*

Also, der PC-Monitor ist dann auch per VGA verbunden?

Den Namen der Datei solltst Du natürlich mal notieren.


----------



## Gast1657919404 (18. August 2011)

*AW: TV per VGA an Notebook löst Bluescreen aus??!*

Check mal ob du den VGA-Ausgang am Laptop nicht auf 1080p hast. Die Auflösung von VGA an TVs liegt meistens bei 1280*760. Eventuell gibts noch am TV eine Einstellung die man machen muss.


----------



## simpel1970 (19. August 2011)

*AW: TV per VGA an Notebook löst Bluescreen aus??!*



Raizor schrieb:


> ...jedoch kommt dann immer ein bluescreen mit einem Hinweis auf eine *.sys Datei (Namen habe ich mir jetzt blöderweise nicht notiert) und es wird bis 100 hochgezählt


 
Es wird ein Kernelspeicherabbild angelegt (hochzählen bis 100). Dieses könntest du auswerten und das Ergebnis posten. Die Fehlerursache könnte damit u.U. besser eingegrenzt werden. Eine Anleitung findest du in meiner Signatur.


----------



## Raizor (19. August 2011)

*AW: TV per VGA an Notebook löst Bluescreen aus??!*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, der PC-Monitor ist dann auch per VGA verbunden?
> 
> Den Namen der Datei solltst Du natürlich mal notieren.


 
Ja, der PC Monitor ist auch mit dem gleichen VGA-Kabel verbunden.



Hackfleischgurke schrieb:


> Check mal ob du den VGA-Ausgang am  Laptop nicht auf 1080p hast. Die Auflösung von VGA an TVs liegt meistens  bei 1280*760. Eventuell gibts noch am TV eine Einstellung die man  machen muss.



Es hat ja schonmal mit 1080p Auflösung geklappt, und am TV habe ich nichts diesbezüglich umgestellt.



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Es wird ein Kernelspeicherabbild angelegt  (hochzählen bis 100). Dieses könntest du auswerten und das Ergebnis  posten. Die Fehlerursache könnte damit u.U. besser eingegrenzt werden.  Eine Anleitung findest du in meiner Signatur.



Ich lade mir die Debugging Tools ( und zwar NUR die Tools, den Rest brauch ich nicht, richtig?) herunter... das dauert bei DSL1000 nur n bissl^^ Ich werd dann die Dump-Datei mal auswerten.


Die sys-Datei heißt übrigens *igdkmd64.sys* und ist ein Intel HD Grafiktreiber.

Greetz Raizor

EDIT: Ich habe übrigens die Treiberversion 8.15.10.2342, falls das wichtig wird.


----------



## simpel1970 (19. August 2011)

*AW: TV per VGA an Notebook löst Bluescreen aus??!*



Raizor schrieb:


> Ich lade mir die Debugging Tools ( und zwar NUR die Tools, den Rest brauch ich nicht, richtig?) herunter... das dauert bei DSL1000 nur n bissl^^ Ich werd dann die Dump-Datei mal auswerten.


 
Genau, nur die Debugging Tools.


----------



## Raizor (19. August 2011)

*AW: TV per VGA an Notebook löst Bluescreen aus??!*

ich kann die *Memory.dmp* nicht finden, in dem angegebenen Ordner ist nur eine Datei namens *081711-82103-01.dmp* und die kann ich nicht öffnen mit den Debug Tools, weil ich laut Windows Fehlermeldung keine Berechtigungen habe.

Edit: hab die letztere Datei vorher auf den Desktop verschoben, dann konnte ich sie öffnen und hab dann folgenden Text erhalten:



> Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
> Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## simpel1970 (19. August 2011)

*AW: TV per VGA an Notebook löst Bluescreen aus??!*

Liegt nach der Auswertung eindeutig am Grafiktreiber. Ich würde noch ein paar ältere Treiberversionen ausprobieren.

Hast du sonst noch etwas an der Software geändert - zum alten Zustand, bei dem die Grafik noch problemlos lief? -> anderer Virenschutz- oder Firewall?.


----------



## Raizor (21. August 2011)

*AW: TV per VGA an Notebook löst Bluescreen aus??!*

Also ob ich was an der Software geändert habe, muss ich bejahen, hab  mehrere Sachen installiert und deinstalliert, kann aber nicht sagen was.  Virenschutz und Firefall waren aber immer gleich eingestellt, hat sich  nix verändert. Ich werd jetzt nochmal den Vor-vorletzten Treiber  probieren.... Muss ja an irgendwas liegen?! Ich denke das kann man aus  dem Log erkennen??? Ist vielleicht irgendein Dienst nicht aktiviert?

Greetz Raizor


----------



## Raizor (21. August 2011)

*AW: TV per VGA an Notebook löst Bluescreen aus??!*

Also ich habe jetzt einen alten Treiber vom 02.06.2010 (scheinbar der Treiber vom Auslieferungszustand) installiert, und nun gehts. Fernseher wird als Philipps FTV erkannt und Auflösung stellt sich automatisch auf 1920*1080 ein.... Komisch dass der neue Treiber das nicht unterstützt 

Aber danke für eure Unterstützung 

Greetz


----------



## simpel1970 (22. August 2011)

*AW: TV per VGA an Notebook löst Bluescreen aus??!*

Wenn du Glück hast, wird das evtl. mit einer neueren Treiberversion gefixt. 
Du könntest das Problem aber auch an Fujitsu und Intel weitergeben.

Hauptsache es geht erst mal wieder.


----------

